# Second Skin USACi - Looking for 8 SQ cars in Phoenix AZ - October 17th



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

We are holding our first ever, USACi show on October 17th
More info here:

www.secondskinevent.com

While we will not be having any SQ judging, we are going to have a sound quality demo car lane. 
An area of the show that is sectioned off for 8 SQ cars, to help bring some SQ awareness to the younger participants and to the SPL guys that are not familiar with this side of the scene.

If you have an SQ car that you would like to show at our event next saturday, please post a reply in this thread or send me an email

[email protected]

Remember, we only have 8 spots left.
Thanks so much!

ANT


----------



## laalves (Sep 17, 2008)

Would love to show my 911 Turbo with Clarion MAX983HD, Alpine PXE-H650 processor, 2 x Alpine PDX-4.150 amps plus 4 x Focal 100KRS and 4 x Focal Utopia Be 13WS....

BUT I live in Portugal......


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Damn.. That is too bad.
Sounds like a nice set up

ANT


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I would love to bring the Maxima but it is a long way from home. I need to focus that money on getting ready for other shows.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd consider showing off the first installed H-Audio setup in the country but am headed the opposite direction that weekend AND the gas would kill my wallet driving that far.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'd consider showing off the first installed H-Audio setup in the country but am headed the opposite direction that weekend AND the gas would kill my wallet driving that far.


We are giving away two $50 gas cards to the people that drive the furthest to get to the show...
just be sure to have a light foot and you will be fine..


----------



## opaquevision (Mar 2, 2009)

I do have a Grand Cherokee with a fully active Hybrid audio L1 pro/ L6 set, with a Rockford 360.2. Memphis M class amp for front, JBL for memphis subs. It sounds really good, however it is not tuned, with that said, if you would like to use it, you are more than welcome. Email me at opaque.vision AT gmail.com if you are interested.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

DIYMA said:


> We are giving away two $50 gas cards to the people that drive the furthest to get to the show...
> just be sure to have a light foot and you will be fine..


Already committed to going to Decatur that weekend.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Ask Bob Morrow or Jon Kowanetz.... they have nice sq systems.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

ISTundra said:


> Ask Bob Morrow or Jon Kowanetz.... they have nice sq systems.


They will both be there sharing a booth demonstrating their vehicles together.

ANT


----------



## bandican (Jun 16, 2009)

Man, I'd love to be there for ya. North Carolina coast is quite a ways from Phoenix though  I'll have to look into it


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

If there is still a spot for me Ant, I'll take it. I'm sure at least a few guys would like to see/hear the new DEH-P01.  Just let me know what time I need to be there.


----------



## n-sane-1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay. I am lost hear. What is SQ and SPL? I know this will flag me as a knob, but hey this is how we learn, right?

I am loving this site. Just so much too read, it will take some time. Thanks for any insight on the subject.

Tom...


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

mikey7182 said:


> If there is still a spot for me Ant, I'll take it. I'm sure at least a few guys would like to see/hear the new DEH-P01.  Just let me know what time I need to be there.


 
Yeah Mike!
I figured you would be one of the SQ guys.
Show opens up at 10am for USACi registration. That would be best, so that you could get a spot with easy traffic.

ANT


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

n-sane-1 said:


> Okay. I am lost hear. What is SQ and SPL? I know this will flag me as a knob, but hey this is how we learn, right?
> 
> I am loving this site. Just so much too read, it will take some time. Thanks for any insight on the subject.
> 
> Tom...


Here is my take on your question:

SQ = Sound Qaulity
The division of 12 volt (mobile audio) that focuses on accurate reproduction of music, with a focus on detailed seperation of instruments and vocals with attention to the musicians physial sound stage location(imaging and depth of the performers of the muscial instruments while either on stage or in the studio).

SPL = Sound Pressure Level
The division of 12 volt that focuses on the volume of the bass frequencies.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds great, I'll be there at 10.


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi i would love to bring the mustang gt but it is long way from home. I live in Monterrey N,L, Mexico


juan maldonado
mustang gt red colorado 06
team marrufo and audio fx
world final usaci 07,08, and 09
clarion-focal-dls-image dynamics
second skin and cascade
.................................................


----------



## Lnh (Mar 24, 2009)

I just got the email about this...my car is not something you would want in front of your shop, but I would like to thank you for putting this on...I just got the day off work to show up...maybe get metered out of curiosity.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I might be able to make it  as long as I can get a free meter read  just curious to see where the arc4000se is in terms of sheer output


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

BigRed said:


> I might be able to make it  as long as I can get a free meter read  just curious to see where the arc4000se is in terms of sheer output


I'd love to give you a free one, but it is not I that is chargin for the meter. It is Mike Jaffey from USACi.
Not so sure on how willing he will be to let it slide..
I'd still like to have you come out theough!

ANT


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

BigRed said:


> I might be able to make it  as long as I can get a free meter read  just curious to see where the arc4000se is in terms of sheer output


I'd like to hear your setup too! Are you "bigredhybrid" on ca.com looking to trade your 9515s for some W15GTis? Maybe you can listen to mine first so you can see if you like them. 

Lnhiv- my truck is nothing to look at either- definitely not a "show car" by any stretch of the imagination. It's the ultimate definition of stealth- chipped paint, a bent front bumper, and a cheap bed cover. Nobody would ever suspect what's inside ...


----------



## Lnh (Mar 24, 2009)

mikey7182 said:


> Lnhiv- my truck is nothing to look at either- definitely not a "show car" by any stretch of the imagination. It's the ultimate definition of stealth- chipped paint, a bent front bumper, and a cheap bed cover. Nobody would ever suspect what's inside ...


Well mine doesn't look good nor does it sound good...I have learned a lot since I last rebuilt my system, to the point I'm a little embarrassed about most of my audio stuff I have in my car. It works and it's fine for now, but once I have play money again and some other parts of the car are finished there will be a complete overhaul on the sounds.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

You need to get in touch with George Saltzman he lives in the area and has a vette that is crazy nice.

Wilson Adcock did the install.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I know in every area there are plenty of nice cars that sound good but the owners have no interest in competing ..


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

The meter thing is not a big deal Ant  Hopefully I can roll out.........show some guys they can do both....sq and spl


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

If I make it, I'd love to hear those JbL's too  and yes, I'm bigredhybrid on ca


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

BigRed said:


> The meter thing is not a big deal Ant  Hopefully I can roll out.........show some guys they can do both....sq and spl


hell ya... i got a decent sql car as well. just a few adjustments to go from straight sq to crazy loud.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

BigRed said:


> The meter thing is not a big deal Ant  Hopefully I can roll out.........show some guys they can do both....sq and spl


I'd love to have you man!
That would be awesome for sure.

ANT


----------

